# exo terra monsoon system?



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

hello does anyone use one of these?just what to know what they think of it and also can it be connected up to two exo terras for example?:2thumb:
cheers guys


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kempo08 said:


> hello does anyone use one of these?just what to know what they think of it and also can it be connected up to two exo terras for example?:2thumb:
> cheers guys


I do and there a fab misting system :2thumb:.

They can do upto 8 tanks at once, they come with 2 nozzles but you can buy extra (up to 8.


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

fardilis said:


> I do and there a fab misting system :2thumb:.
> 
> They can do upto 8 tanks at once, they come with 2 nozzles but you can buy extra (up to 8).


:mf_dribble: wow that is great, i will defo be buying one of these: victory:cheers bud


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've heard good things about this misting system. I use a mist-king system and would highly recommend it to anyone. especially if you're running a lot of vivs.


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I've heard good things about this misting system. I use a mist-king system and would highly recommend it to anyone. especially if you're running a lot of vivs.


 brill mate wil take a look :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I've heard good things about this misting system. I use a mist-king system and would highly recommend it to anyone. especially if you're running a lot of vivs.



Indeed Mistking are good but there not available in the UK so are hard to get hold of.


----------



## Browny06 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got a monsoon i think there brilliant quite pricey but defo worth it. You can also set a cycle on so you can choose how often you want the system to come on for and how long the for the system to mist you can also get a remote control which is the icing on the cake


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

My monsoon was terrible but i eventually found out why. I had bought the american one before they released the uk plug version. I had some sort of plug converter thingy that didnt convert the voltage or something like that. So as a result it only worked properly sometimes. But it is a lot cheaper than the pollywog system etc.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> My monsoon was terrible but i eventually found out why. I had bought the american one before they released the uk plug version. I had some sort of plug converter thingy that didnt convert the voltage or something like that. So as a result it only worked properly sometimes. *But it is a lot cheaper than the pollywog system etc.*


eeerm, no it isn't. A pollywog 2 nozzle misting system is £85.00, whereas the RRP on a Monsoon 2 nozzle is £180.00.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

fardilis said:


> eeerm, no it isn't. A pollywog 2 nozzle misting system is £85.00, whereas the RRP on a Monsoon 2 nozzle is £180.00.


 Exo Terra - Monsoon Rain System - Surrey Pet Supplies 

and i thought it was more but i had always looked at the 6 nozzle but the monsoon is no where near £180


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> Exo Terra - Monsoon Rain System - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> and i thought it was more but i had always looked at the 6 nozzle but the monsoon is no where near £180


I said *RRP* is £180.00.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I said *RRP* is £180.00.


 but thats like me saying that this product has an rrpp of £500 but infact everywhere sells it for £250 its useless knowlege.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> but thats like me saying that this product has an rrpp of £500 but infact everywhere sells it for £250 its useless knowlege.


But you've only stated one place selling it at £93.00 and thats a place with different prices to everywhere else.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

fardilis said:


> But you've only stated one place selling it at £93.00 and thats a place with different prices to everywhere else.


 yes but why bother posting more expensive prices when im sure that the person buying one would want the cheapest.


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

*monsoon rs400*

You can indeed buy the rs400 for £94 but you only get 2 nozzles, have any of you tried to buy some more, they are not available in the uk so if you manage to get hold of some from germany or america it will cost you about £20-£40 just to add another 2 nozzles and the more nozzles you add the less performance you will get.
Also you have to keep reseting the cycle if you want to use the unit manually.:gasp:
polywog or mistking for me.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I ordered an additional 2 nozzles from the states. 

does the job fine but you do get fleeced on shipping costs


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

does the monsoon make much noise? the pollywog one i have is very noisy. does the system need to be above the vivs or is there enough strength to pul water through if placed lower than the vivs being misted? how fine is the spray?

surrey pet supplies is often cheaper than other places!


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

I found the spray to be quite fine but very narrow so you def need two nozzles in the one viv.
System is noisy on start up but then it does quieten.
Had my unit on top so not sure if it would have enough power.
Personaly i would stick with pollywog and use a digital timer..


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

animalstory said:


> does the monsoon make much noise? the pollywog one i have is very noisy. does the system need to be above the vivs or is there enough strength to pul water through if placed lower than the vivs being misted? how fine is the spray?



Noisy when first turned on but after about 5 seconds is gets a bit quieter, it is still a bit quieter than pollywog (which are still great).

It can push the water probably 6 ft up or more.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

dont get me wrong my polywogs is great. just to say lucky reptile do a misting system that looks good. I do like the look of this one though. 
I bought mine for the chameleon and then realised 20 seconds after turning on he didnt like the noise or the spray, so im using it on my tree frog tanks. I use a dripper for the cham but was thinking of buying a misting system for him as its going to be very quite and not such a harsh spray.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

animalstory said:


> dont get me wrong my polywogs is great. just to say lucky reptile do a misting system that looks good. I do like the look of this one though.
> I bought mine for the chameleon and then realised 20 seconds after turning on he didnt like the noise or the spray, so im using it on my tree frog tanks. I use a dripper for the cham but was thinking of buying a misting system for him as its going to be very quite and not such a harsh spray.


Drippers IMO are rubbish, tried them then through them away.

The Lucky reptile superrain is the worst commanly available mister IMO, they are okay just the other are much better and it's not worth the price.


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought i'd jump in, had one since they come out and its a great piece of kit the monsoon only two things, one the nozzles got blocked somehow which need a clean but it comes with a couple of spares so all well there. the second i came home today to find it had emptied its entire tank in the terrariums so they were soaked, this is the first time and problem I've had and hopefully it won't do it again.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

DayGecko said:


> Thought i'd jump in, had one since they come out and its a great piece of kit the monsoon only two things, one the nozzles got blocked somehow which need a clean but it comes with a couple of spares so all well there. the second i came home today to find it had emptied its entire tank in the terrariums so they were soaked, this is the first time and problem I've had and hopefully it won't do it again.


What sort of water where you using?


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

I use tap water or bottled with exo terra mistimize conditioner


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all, 

just chipping in with my two cents. We've used a few misting systems for our dendros at the aquarium. I've not personally used the monsoon so I can't comment, the best one we've had so far though is the ENT system. The push fit system is great and the nozzles are excellent quality. The pump itself runs silent and can run 35 nozzles, ours serves vivs in two different rooms over about 30m of pipe work. Depending on what pipe work you need it may end up slightly more expensive that the monsoon but it's probably the best one available to hobbyists. :no1:
http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/equipment/climate.html


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Reptile drippers on the market I have to say are rubbish but making you own using a variable dripper head works amazingly and perfect for chameleons and cresties!


----------

